# Bell Tree Direct - 6.20.2015



## Justin

Hi there! We're back today with a small Bell Tree Direct for you, the first since back in December. Today's Direct is written by both myself and Jeremy bringing you today's announcements on The Bell Tree:

*The Big Red Apple*




The conclusion of our fruit series of collectibles is finally here with the long awaited release of the Apple collectible today! It will be available in the TBT Shop for purchase for 199 Bells when the Shop re-opens in 15 minutes from this post, or 4:15pm Pacific Time. Some other items will also receive a small restock at the opening. Good luck.

We have plans for an Apple restock at a different time sometime next week as well, so stay tuned for that.

*The Big Red Toy Hammer*​
But wait, there's more! It's been a long time since we've had a new collectible come out, and everyone already knew the Apple collectible was coming already so... here's a brand new unexpected collectible: The Toy Hammer!




You'll be able to pick it up for 1499 Bells alongside the Apple collectible when the Shop opens in 15 minutes from this post, or 4:15pm Pacific Time. 

*Staff Retirement*​
Today, two of our staff members will be retiring from the moderation team.  We want to thank *ZR388* and *Thunder* for their years of work and contributions to The Bell Tree community as moderators.  Each of our moderators play a crucial role in running The Bell Tree, by managing reports, helping users, running events, and participating in staff decision making. This is why *Thunder* and *ZR388* have been an important part of The Bell Tree for the last two years.

*ZR388* started as an IRC operator at The Bell Tree and helped us form TBT’s chatroom community into what it is today. In 2013, she became a moderator of the forum. Since then, she has helped moderate the forum and run multiple events, including TBT Fair 2013 contests and Easter.

*Thunder* has been an active member of TBT since 2008 and became a moderator in 2013.  He is most known for his contributions as a graphic artist, creating avatars, banners, and many of our collectibles. His collectibles have been an important part of TBT’s events, including TBT Fair, Valentine’s Day, Easter, and The Woods events. *Thunder* has also helped run many of these events, including TBT Fair 2013 and 2014 contests, Valentine’s Day, and Easter. The chapter of *Thunder*'s modship has come to a close, but he will continue to help the staff with graphics and events from time to time.

*Staff Applications*​
Although we now have two mods fewer than before, we have been preparing to welcome additional members to the team for the last couple months. We are hoping to add two to four new moderators to TBT staff and will therefore be opening applications for the first time this year. 



​
As we explained above, a moderator is responsible for managing reports, helping users, running events, and making decisions with the staff team.  We are looking for users who are mature, objective, and trustworthy.  To find out more about the responsibilities and requirements of a moderator, and to apply or recommend another user, go to the application page here: *Staff Applications*

*New Shop: Booker's Corrections*




Town’s favorite police officer and longtime administrator of its Lost and Found, Officer Booker, has come to TBT to help its citizens with a local problem.  Users have been accidentally sending bells and collectibles to the wrong person, but he has a solution! Now, with his new shop, Booker’s Corrections, Booker will retrieve and resend the bells or collectibles.  Make sure you only use these correction items when an obvious mistake was made, such as a misspelled username.  Booker can smell a scam from a mile away!

*TBT Rules & Guidelines Update*​
The Bell Tree Rules & Guidelines were also updated today. The most significant change concerns exchanging TBT bells and collectibles for real world items with real world value. We've broadened this rule to lessen the influence of real money on TBT's virtual economy.



> Do not post about trading the following:
> 
> Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money, gift cards, or items representative of real money.
> Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money, gift cards, or items representative of real money.
> Duplicated, hacked, or power-saved items in Animal Crossing.
> Any other item in conflict with our rules and guidelines.
> Items representative of real money include download codes for games and other digital content and physical items with real money value. Some temporary exceptions may apply and will be listed in the TBT Marketplace Exceptions thread.



Next, we've expanded the post quality rule to further explain what's expected of users' posts. The purpose of this guideline is to limit the amount of posts that don't offer anything to the discussion its posted in or the forum as a whole, and raise the overall quality of posting on The Bell Tree.



> In order to keep forum discussions meaningful and substantive, posts are expected to have a certain level of quality. Posts and threads made in The Basement are generally an exception to most post quality rules due to the nature of the board. The following types of content fall under post quality violation and may be removed or moved to The Basement at a moderator's discretion alongside a warning, infraction, or suspension:
> 
> 
> Poor quality replies which add little or no meaningful content to the conversation or thread. This includes, but is not limited to the following:
> Low content replies which add little or nothing to the conversation. If your post is only a few words, you should probably say more, or don't post.
> Image or smiley replies, including GIFs, with little or no other meaningful content alongside them.
> Replies which are off-topic, do not contribute to the subject, or are otherwise irrelevant.
> Simple and short agreement replies, such as "I agree", "This", "Thanks", "Lol", and "Haha". Instead, use the Like button or contribute to the discussion by explaining your opinion in more detail.
> 
> Poor quality threads which offer little meaningful content to the forum or encourage others to make low quality posts.
> Incoherent threads or posts with purposely poor grammar.
> Posts which "bump" an inactive thread from an extended period of time ago, unless the topic is still relevant.
> Threads and posts created solely to advertise your blog, forum, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, contest/entry, etc.. Instead, use your signature to share these websites, but be sure to follow the signature rules.



The following line has also been added to the "Respecting Others" category:



> Do not intentionally provoke or instigate a negative reaction out of another user. This is also known as trolling.



*Animal Crossing World*​
A big update to TBT's previous sister news site ACNewLeaf.com launched this week: *Animal Crossing World*! Look no further for the latest Animal Crossing news throughout the year!



​
Here's a selection of some of the Animal Crossing news that hit this week from E3 2015:


Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival party game announced for Wii U with amiibo this holiday
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer releases September 25th + new trailer
A closer look at the eight Animal Crossing amiibo figures coming this holiday
Take a look at 25 of the Series 1 Animal Crossing amiibo cards, plus packaging details
Skin tone options finally come to the Animal Crossing series in Happy Home Designer
I have grand plans for the site this time around for a lot more than just the latest news, so I’ll be looking for volunteer guide contributors later this year. See you then!

*The Museum Change*​
The Museum board is one of our longest standing boards throughout TBT’s history, and has always been a great place to share creations with the community. Whether that’s a piece of art, a signature, a story, or something else entirely. Over the past few years however, the board has transformed into more of a marketplace than a showcase.

We think it's great that there’s a large buying and selling art community on TBT, but it’s taken over the rest of the board. If you go in there to post a recent creation of yours, your thread may easily become drowned out by the endless shop threads.

This is why we are now splitting the marketplace side of the board into it’s own sub-board inside of TBT Marketplace. The Museum will return back to its original roots, as a place to post your galleries and creations, while all trading-related threads will belong in the new TBT Marketplace sub-board.

Content which belongs in The Museum:


Gallery or showcase threads; you may include a link to a shop in the other board
Seeking feedback/criticism/"I made this thing!" threads
Anything else related to a creation you've made and does not involve a transaction
Content which belongs in TBT Marketplace’s Museum Shop:


Shops
Looking to buy/sell/trade threads
Contests and giveaways
Anything else that involves a transaction

*Proposed TBT Marketplace Change*​
Currently, users (and their shops) selling Animal Crossing items and services for TBT Bells are posted in the TBT Marketplace away from the rest of Animal Crossing trading in Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza. While it has been working this way for a while now, there may be a better way to organize it.

We've been considering moving all Animal Crossing trading with TBT Bells out of the TBT Marketplace and into the rest of the Animal Crossing trading in the Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza boards. This means that both AC Bells and TBT Bells would be traded inside of these boards, and neither would be traded inside of the TBT Marketplace. All Animal Crossing transactions would take place in one place.

If you're a user of these boards and like to trade Animal Crossing bells and items, let us know whether you think this will be a better way to organize the trading boards. Please share your opinions about the plan in the stickied thread in TBT Marketplace or let us know if you have suggestions for different methods of organization.

*Two More Board Reorganizations*​
The TBT Smash scene now has 100% more platforms.  Our Super Smash Bros. board, formerly called Final Destination, has been changed to _Smashville_.  The first reason for this should be pretty obvious. Smashville is a favorite among Smash fans and is also pretty representative of us here at TBT because it's from Animal Crossing.  The second reason is because of its representation of Super Smash Bros. in its name.  Like its sister boards, Pokemon Center and Splat Zone, the name _Smash_ville tells unfamiliar users that it's for the game Super Smash Bros. 

The next change we made is splitting the Animal Crossing: New Leaf boards into their own category.  This is because of the recent addition of the Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer and Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival boards.  Due to the size of the Animal Crossing category, we've split it up between Animal Crossing: New Leaf and all other Animal Crossing boards.

*Five Million Posts!*​
The forum recently reached the milestone of five million posts!  Our last bell give away was all the way back at three million.  This time, it will be a little more challenging to earn the post milestone bells.  Name the country that has around the same population as TBT has posts and use it as the code in the following redemption link (use all capital letters).

*http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODE​*
The first 50 users to use the code will receive free bells!

*Farewell*​
Thanks for joining us for our announcements today. We hope to see you around the forums, especially later this year when two new Animal Crossing games launch in September and during the holiday season. It's going to be busy!

And of course, there will be a restock of some other items in the Shop at 4:15pm Pacific Time besides the brand new items. Make sure to check that out!

Until next time!


----------



## Coach

*Boink*

I like toy hammers

Edit: Also got the milestone bells


----------



## Lancelot

YAY APPLES AND HAMMER!!


----------



## jobby47

Yay Apple!!!


----------



## Heyden

Too poor for the hammer RIP


----------



## piichinu

Haydenn said:


> Too poor for the hammer RIP



more for me


----------



## Vizionari

applesssss

too poor for hammer though :c


----------



## aleshapie

Wooooo-Hooooo!! Apples and hammmmmmers!!!


----------



## Kaiaa

The Big red toy hammer? Even I didn't expect that....


----------



## Zane

Thunder. ;_;

also where do freebie threads fall under the Museum split? asking 4 a friend


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Yeah! Apples are finally here! I'll be grabbing one pretty soon.

I'm also excited for the applications.


----------



## lazuli

really.... a hammer.
rip us all
oh well. clap clap for tbt and dang 32 users browsing


----------



## uwuzumakii

The hammer seems a little expensive... BUT WHO CARES!?!?!?! New collectibles!!!


----------



## Lio Fotia

Really sad to see ZR388 and Thunder go, they will be missed.

Excited to see a Red Hammer and an Apple! Both are really cool.

Thank you, Staff!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Yay for new collectibles! Also, thank you for the milestone bells.


----------



## kikiiii

excited for the restock & new collectibles!! thank u mods!


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm too poor for a lousy hammer thanks a lot jubs

Anyway, looking forward to seeing who the new mods are. Too inactive to apply (and too young), but it'll be interesting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Callaway said:


> Really sad to see ZR388 and Thunder go, they will be missed.
> 
> Excited to see a Red Hammer and an Apple! Both are really cool.
> 
> Thank you, Staff!



And what about the Apple2012?

Oh, and Justin, you didn't tell us if the apples are well-behaved or not.


----------



## Skyfall

I think it was a great idea to split off restock and direct.  That way people actually read the Direct first!  Great ideas in the Direct, still reading it...


----------



## SharJoY

Yippe for apple and Hammer.
THank you Thunder and ZR for all your time and help on this forum!
I cannot get that dang code thingy to work!

Thank you to all the staff!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

eyy i got the bells
nice

APPLES APPLES APPLES.
I want a toy hammer, v poor ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ZR388, Thunder, you both have been awesome. We'll miss you. 

Red Hammer?! That's a price but new collectible!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wait... They said *RED* Hammer... Does that mean that they will be releasing different colors?


----------



## Ragdoll

yaaas free bells
thank u staff !!


----------



## Chris

Thank you for all of your hard work *Thunder* & *ZR388*! <3

Please promise me *Thunder* that you will still resume link checking duties for creepy crawlies. I'm too scared to do it myself.


----------



## Jas0n

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait... They said *RED* Hammer... Does that mean that they will be releasing different colors?



No.


----------



## Heyden

Ayyyy


----------



## Paperboy012305

Went in shop. Tried to buy an apple, everything went slow. It sold out.


----------



## himeki

Yep, Toy Hammers, the new house thingy and apples are now all sold out.


----------



## Jake

site lagged accidentally bought 2 toy hammers oops™


----------



## tomothy

sad bc I tried to buy one of everything bUt tHE WEBSITE LAGGEd

and now everything is gone lmao


----------



## kikiiii

i managed to get all the japanese character collectibles what eve N


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shop crashed for me ;-;


----------



## Kirito

Thanks for the restock, I was able to get a few things


----------



## Skyfall

ANd... got nothing!  Darn, you guys are too fast.


----------



## Kenshingumi

NOOOOOOOOO THUNDER 

*cough* Anyways, thank you guys for all of your hard work!


----------



## SharJoY

Well, I cannot get into the shop, kept clicking on the visit shop button and nothing would happend.


----------



## WonderK

It's sad to see ZR388 and Thunder retired. They did good work in their mod career in keeping TBT a safe and enjoyable place. I very much so agree with the museum change. That forum needed a sub-forum for all the trading going on. It's hard for galleries and shops to keep up with all the new threads popping up that pushes them back. It doesn't allow users to fully enjoy galleries. 

The new rules are a welcomed change indeed. These rules will fix a lot of things around the forum over night.


----------



## uwuzumakii

That one moment I saw the Purchase Peach option! Now I'm in a bad mood...


----------



## FireNinja1

So...the second apple restock...I'd assume it's at like 5 am or something?


----------



## Kenshingumi

WonderK said:


> It's sad to see ZR388 and Thunder retired. They did good work in their mod career in keeping TBT a safe and enjoyable place. I very much so agree with the museum change. That forum needed a sub-forum for all the trading going on. It's hard for galleries and shops to keep up with all the new threads popping up that pushes them back. It doesn't allow users to fully enjoy galleries.
> 
> The new rules are a welcomed change indeed. These rules will fix a lot of things around the forum over night.



Yeah im gonna miss them


----------



## Alice

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait... They said *RED* Hammer... Does that mean that they will be releasing different colors?



Well, I can smack you with it until you're black and blue. That's about all I can promise.


----------



## Kenshingumi

Ow don't hurt me! I onLy wanted the hammer.


----------



## Trundle

Thanks so much to Thunder and Jamie for all their work! It is so much appreciated all that you've done for the forum.


----------



## Forek

Thanks for your hard work! Even though I've only been here about a week i still appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got a question. If I apply for moderator, can I reccomend members after sending application?


----------



## MrPicklez

RIP Marlon Brando aka Thunder
2013-2015
Never forgetti, mom's spaghetti


----------



## Prof Gallows

Apple2012 said:


> I got a question. If I apply for moderator, can I reccomend members after sending application?



Yes


----------



## Geoni

Sorry to see you go Thunder, and with the silly drama aside, you too ZR. Thanks for the work you put into the forum. 

BUT COPPER > BOOKER shame on yall.


----------



## Danielkang2

You should have just banned purchase of physical items...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Those are the ones that are most likely to be traded for real money. Not download codes.


----------



## Rasha

aw I liked Thunder as a staff member, ZR388 is cool too. I hope they'd still stick around on this site 
now I think Javocado should consider being a mod, COME ON JAV, apply lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

That Apple is so unfair for us English people. Who's gonna be awake at 12:15am trying to get a apple? (Me, *puts hand up*).


----------



## Jeremy

For the last section in the direct, if it's not working for you, try using all capital letters.



Slammint said:


> That Apple is so unfair for us English people. Who's gonna be awake at 12:15am trying to get a apple? (Me, *puts hand up*).




We'll be restocking it multiple times in the future.


----------



## Blizzard

Good luck to the mods who are leaving and good luck to those who step into their shoes.  Will be hard to fill.  I recently hit up admin/mods for help with a Board tech issue.  It turned out to be a busy time for them.  I do hope they accept my apologies for being a pain in the back side.  A lot of work must go on to keep this place going and I'm looking forward to future events and collectibles and actual help playing ACNL!

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> For the last section in the direct, if it's not working for you, try using all capital letters.


capital letters works i can confirm!!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

50 bells from the give away... thanks TBT.. wohoo!


----------



## Rosie :)

Thank you so much for the Bells! I just redeemed the code! Capitals are forever.
I was using lowercase lmao.


----------



## Cress

Bye Thunder, hopefully I can live up to your deft potato peeling.


Also I'm keeping the blue candy you gave to me forever hehehe.


----------



## Espionage

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah! Apples are finally here! I'll be grabbing one pretty soon.
> 
> I'm also excited for the applications.



Same, I'm quite excited regarding the applications too.


----------



## Kirindrake

Jeremy said:


> We'll be restocking it multiple times in the future.



That's good to see because I was so disappointed to see it wasn't even a whole hour and the apples were ALREADY sold out! 

---
On a sidenote, idk if this has been asked before but does anyone know if we're we supposed to now move our art shop threads to the Museum Shop area or will they get moved by mods, or...? And if _we're_ supposed to how do I do it? QUQ;

Also, good luck to the mods/ex-mods!


----------



## Cress

Wait, is select ban Justin back? Pleeeeeeeeeeeease let it be an answer to a question again!!!!!!

It is, time to spread #SelectBanJustin again!


----------



## ViolinShapedObject

Wow I decided to eat dinner at the wrong time xD
Was able to redeem the code though, so hooray


----------



## Heyden

I should've gone for the apple, not the Peach :/


----------



## Zanessa

RIP Thunder and ZR388. 
But nice! An apple! Good! Finally! Awesome!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I saw the new rule updates, but one thing I don't see is the rule against using incomplete quote tags solely to earn TBT. I'm not sure what type of violation it is, but I know that it shouldn't be done here.


----------



## Rosie :)

Who else got the 50 TBT?


----------



## Kirindrake

Redeemed the code just a little bit ago. Surprised that it hadn't been all already claimed since it was about an hour after the post!  I thought everyone would rush to tackle it.


----------



## Cress

Apple2012 said:


> I saw the new rule updates, but one thing I don't see is the rule against using incomplete quote tags solely to earn TBT. I'm not sure what type of violation it is, but I know that it shouldn't be done here.



I'm guessing because it isn't really hurting anybody, it just helps whoever is doing it.

But I also never thought about doing that and just thought people were trying to snip quotes and cut a bit too much off.  I have enough bells anyways.


----------



## Jeremy

Kirindrake said:


> On a sidenote, idk if this has been asked before but does anyone know if we're we supposed to now move our art shop threads to the Museum Shop area or will they get moved by mods, or...? And if _we're_ supposed to how do I do it? QUQ;



If your thread is a shop and you want it moved to the new board, report it to notify us that you want it moved.  We didn't want to rush into moving anything because some threads are both galleries and shops, so some people might want to split them up first.


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2012 said:


> I saw the new rule updates, but one thing I don't see is the rule against using incomplete quote tags solely to earn TBT. I'm not sure what type of violation it is, but I know that it shouldn't be done here.



If you see someone doing that, report it and we'll take their bells away, etc.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm guessing because it isn't really hurting anybody, it just helps whoever is doing it.
> 
> But I also never thought about doing that and just thought people were trying to snip quotes and cut a bit too much off.  I have enough bells anyways.



There was a member on this site that actually did it. I'm not naming whom, but I can safely say that it was done before. Using incomplete quote tags as an accident is one thing, but it shouldn't be used as an advantage of making TBT. Not only that, but it makes the forums look messy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> If you see someone doing that, report it and we'll take their bells away, etc.



What if it was done on accident? Like the user only did it once because he/she's trying to snip the quote on the iPhone or iPad. Is that worth only quote fixing?


----------



## Kirindrake

Jeremy said:


> If your thread is a shop and you want it moved to the new board, report it to notify us that you want it moved.  We didn't want to rush into moving anything because some threads are both galleries and shops, so some people might want to split them up first.



Alright, thank you for answering.


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2012 said:


> What if it was done on accident? Like the user only did it once because he/she's trying to snip the quote on the iPhone or iPad. Is that worth only quote fixing?



We'd probably be able to tell.


----------



## Bowie

The funny thing is that, these past few weeks, I've felt as if nothing much has been happening here, and now we get all this. Isn't it amazing?


----------



## WonderK

Bowie said:


> The funny thing is that, these past few weeks, I've felt as if nothing much has been happening here, and now we get all this. Isn't it amazing?



Very amazing. Staff put a lot of work into the forums.


----------



## Bowie

On another topic, would it be all right if I applied to become member of staff? I'm 15 in September, if that makes any difference. I'm not too bothered either way, though.


----------



## tobi!

I didn't get an apple. Now the doctors are after me...


----------



## Locket

Once again not considered old enough for being a mod 

Aaaand I was too late for the apple. 

This was not a good direct for me.

EDIT: People would call me immature, so I can wait 3-4 years then


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

NEW MOD!? Step ahead boys, Apollo's the new Mod. B) NAH JK


----------



## Prof Gallows

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> NEW MOD!? Step ahead boys, Apollo's the new Mod. B) NAH JK









I can white text too!


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I can white text too!



Post quality, please.
Did you not read the new rules update!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake. said:


> Post quality, please.
> Did you not read the new rules update!!!



Even mods break the rules. Wow!

I may not believe in calling out names, but I remembered when Gandalf rickrolled us.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Okay could i make a new app pls.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> Post quality, please.
> Did you not read the new rules update!!!



I'm sorry. =[


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm sorry. =[



Uh...


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm sorry. =[



squid!bill forgives approves of ur apology!!!!!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Jake. said:


> squid!bill forgives approves of ur apology!!!!!



Kill me.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Nuuuu that red hammer price... I̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶a̶f̶f̶o̶r̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶y̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶w̶h̶a̶c̶k̶e̶d̶ ;_;


Also shout out to ZR and Thunder for helping make TBT an enjoyable and safe place to live for these grand years. Hopefully the next generation of mods will be as well~


----------



## pokedude729

TBH, I've never seen Thunder around. I thought the only mods were Justin, Prof. Gallows, Tina, and ZR.


----------



## WonderK

pokedude729 said:


> TBH, I've never seen Thunder around. I thought the only mods were Justin, Prof. Gallows, Tina, and ZR.



Lot's of staff are usually hidden. You can't see them.


----------



## Jas0n

pokedude729 said:


> TBH, I've never seen Thunder around. I thought the only mods were Justin, Prof. Gallows, Tina, and ZR.



Please refer to our glorious site leaders list
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php


----------



## Kaiaa

pokedude729 said:


> TBH, I've never seen Thunder around. I thought the only mods were Justin, Prof. Gallows, Tina, and ZR.



It's okay, I'm used to not being noticed lol. When I first was promoted, none of the staff really knew who I was and Justin couldn't even remember my name. I deal with reports and background stuff which is why you never see me posting =p



WonderK said:


> Lot's of staff are usually hidden. You can't see them.



I'm never on invisible


----------



## WonderK

Kaiaa said:


> I'm never on invisible



I didn't say everyone was hidden! Kaiaa is always visible to the community.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kaiaa said:


> It's okay, I'm used to not being noticed lol. When I first was promoted, none of the staff really knew who I was and Justin couldn't even remember my name. I deal with reports and background stuff which is why you never see me posting =p



I recognized you early. You were even the second member on this site to send me a visitor message.


----------



## Alice

WonderK said:


> Lot's of staff are usually hidden. You can't see them.



Iirc I saw thunder in the anime/manga general threads mostly. He was a mostly behind the scenes type of guy. Not as confrontational.


----------



## WonderK

Alice said:


> Iirc I saw thunder in the anime/manga general threads mostly. He was a mostly behind the scenes type of guy. Not as confrontational.



I recall having quite the conversation with him about that actually.


----------



## Chris

Kaiaa said:


> It's okay, I'm used to not being noticed lol.



I notice you Kaiaa. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question. When Thunder is gone, whose job is it to make sure the quack counter doesn't go up too high? (Referring to Quick, before the mods come)

Would it be Tina, Kaiaa, Gandalf, or me (if I ever become a mod)?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Kaiaa said:


> It's okay, I'm used to not being noticed lol. When I first was promoted, none of the staff really knew who I was and Justin couldn't even remember my name. I deal with reports and background stuff which is why you never see me posting =p
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never on invisible



Kaiaa, you were one of the first mods I ever saw. 

forgive me it's 5am but it's true. I loved your icon


----------



## Forek

I pretty sure first mod i saw was Kaiaa, maybe


----------



## Lio Fotia

Tina, how are you still awake and functioning. Tell me your secrets...


----------



## branchler

lovely news post, thank ya. ;3


----------



## Alice

Kaiaa said:


> It's okay, I'm used to not being noticed lol. When I first was promoted, none of the staff really knew who I was and Justin couldn't even remember my name. I deal with reports and background stuff which is why you never see me posting =p
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never on invisible



B-but senpai! I can't even look away.


----------



## Chris

Callaway said:


> Tina, how are you still awake and functioning. Tell me your secrets...



A combination of blood orange tea and Skype.


----------



## Jeremy

We forgot to do two of the planned board changes, but it's added to the Direct now:



> *Two More Board Reorganizations*​
> The TBT Smash scene now has 100% more platforms.  Our Super Smash Bros. board, formerly called Final Destination, has been changed to _Smashville_.  The first reason for this should be pretty obvious. Smashville is a favorite among Smash fans and is also pretty representative of us here at TBT because it's from Animal Crossing.  The second reason is because of its representation of Super Smash Bros. in its name.  Like its sister boards, Pokemon Center and Splat Zone, the name _Smash_ville tells unfamiliar users that it's for the game Super Smash Bros.
> 
> The next change we made is splitting the Animal Crossing: New Leaf boards into their own category.  This is because of the recent addition of the Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer and Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival boards.  Due to the size of the Animal Crossing category, we've split it up between Animal Crossing: New Leaf and all other Animal Crossing boards.


----------



## WonderK

Jeremy said:


> We forgot to do two of the planned board changes, but it's added to the Direct now:



I always thought it should of been called Smashville instead of Final Destination. Good change.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Tina said:


> A combination of blood orange tea and Skype.



Sounds legit. And delicious.


----------



## Murray

WonderK said:


> I always thought it should of been called Smashville instead of Final Destination. Good change.



jer hadn't unlocked smashville until now


----------



## Alice

Callaway said:


> Sounds legit. And delicious.



I love blood oranges. Never had blood orange tea* though.


----------



## Vizionari

Just redeemed the bells, thank you so much!

Also, thank you to Thunder and ZR for being great staff members


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> We forgot to do two of the planned board changes, but it's added to the Direct now:



cool but u also need to add happy home designer and amiibo festival boards to the "no animal crossing" new posts filter


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just looked at my collectible order. Not looking good.

EDIT: I fixed my collectible order. Now I don't have to depict apples near bread products.


----------



## Javocado

Great update, fam.
Those new collectibles are looking ace as well.

I'm gonna miss Thunder as a mod, though. :-(

But looks like it is my time to shine!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> Great update, fam.
> Those new collectibles are looking ace as well.
> 
> I'm gonna miss Thunder as a mod, though. :-(
> 
> But looks like it is my time to shine!!



May the force be with you Jav! You'll make a great mod.


----------



## piichinu

used the code ty


----------



## DaCoSim

Dang!!! I miss EVERYthing!!! Was eating crab legs with my hubby. Oh well. Couldnt afford anything atm anyways. 

Jamie and Thunder, you will be very missed. Thank you guys for all your hard work!!! You guys rock!!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Gonna miss you Thunder and ZR :-(


(I see you online The Last Tree Ghost)


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Great update, fam.
> Those new collectibles are looking ace as well.
> 
> I'm gonna miss Thunder as a mod, though. :-(
> 
> But looks like it is my time to shine!!



Collectible Return is the best collectible. : )


----------



## Kenshingumi

Whos last tree ghost? And i missed evrything even tho i was there like 5 mins after first post


----------



## WonderK

Kenshingumi said:


> Whos last tree ghost? And i missed evrything even tho i was there like 5 mins after first post



the ghost of a cut down tree from a far far away animal crossing village that has come to haunt the users of The Bell Tree.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Thank you for your wonderful work to the leaving mods. You will be missed immensely. 

I'm very excited for the update! I'm interested in being a volunteer for this upcoming project and hope to get my hands on some of the new items!


----------



## Forek

AlphaWolf said:


> I'm very excited for the update! I'm interested in being a volunteer for this upcoming project and hope to get my hands on some of the new items!




Did i miss something here?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Nice to see an update! Sorry to see them go, I wish them well on upcoming ventures!


----------



## lizardon

just got online, everything is gone..


----------



## Alice

WonderK said:


> the ghost of a cut down tree from a far far away animal crossing village that has come to haunt the users of The Bell Tree.



Spooked solid. Jubs was a tree once. I'm sure he can relate.


----------



## AlphaWolf

> Did i miss something here?



Unless I am mistaken, it appears the site will be looking for possible volunteers for a project later this year.


----------



## Kenshingumi

AlphaWolf said:


> Unless I am mistaken, it appears the site will be looking for possible volunteers for a project later this year.



Oh, i was wondering about that myself. That sounds pretty cool. I wonder who the new Mods will be, i was looking at the application, but i don't have too much free time. I wish i did.


----------



## Greninja

Ugh! The one fudgin time I decide to do a marathon of Pokemon!
Good bye Thunder and Zr388 you will be missed


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm really happy to hear that the Museum will return to its roots. : ) That's fantastic news. Perhaps I will re-open my gallery at some point.

Also, have you guys ever considered, when releasing new collectibles, to limit one of each per person or something? Someone is always going to dive in there and get a huge chunk of the stock with no chance for anyone else. Just a bit of food for thought.

Thanks for the update. Many of these changes sound like they'll serve the forum well moving forward. 

And best of luck to the mods moving on.

Edit: The Mother/EarthBound geek in me is also extremely amused at the moment that P.K. and Thunder are right next to each other on the users browsing the thread. Idk why that posted twice.


----------



## Thunder

pokedude729 said:


> TBH, I've never seen Thunder around. I thought the only mods were Justin, Prof. Gallows, Tina, and ZR.



yeah, like alice said i have a tendency to just kinda do things behind the scenes, this is the first time i've been off invis in awhile.



Dad said:


> BUT COPPER > BOOKER shame on yall.



amen to that.



Kaiaa said:


> It's okay, I'm used to not being noticed lol. When I first was promoted, none of the staff really knew who I was and Justin couldn't even remember my name. I deal with reports and background stuff which is why you never see me posting =p


heeey i knew who you were (i remembered your name, at the very least)



Tina said:


> Thank you for all of your hard work *Thunder* & *ZR388*! <3
> 
> Please promise me *Thunder* that you will still resume link checking duties for creepy crawlies. I'm too scared to do it myself.



aye aye


----------



## Amyy

green and not invisible :')


----------



## Thunder

for now, at least.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thunder said:


> for now, at least.



At least your username color matches the collectible colors now.


----------



## Vizionari

Thunder said:


> for now, at least.





Apple2012 said:


> At least your username color matches the collectible colors now.



Oh yeah, Thunder's all green now


----------



## Forek

> Oh yeah, Thunder's all green now




I came along, I wrote a song for you, and all the things you do, and it was called yellow, erm, green.


----------



## Kenshingumi

Maybe they will make more green on the site for ya.


----------



## Skyfall

I also want to add and commend the admins for trying something new with the collectibles.  I.e., trying a super expensive collectible and seeing how that will play out.  Its an interesting experiment.


----------



## Forek

Skyfall said:


> I also want to add and commend the admins for trying something new with the collectibles.  I.e., trying a super expensive collectible and seeing how that will play out.  Its an interesting experiment.



Too bad I didn't have enough bells, i would bought those hammers like craazay


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Based Thunder retired may he rest in peaceeeeeeeee


----------



## Kenshingumi

> Based Thunder retired may he rest in peaceeeeeeeee



Peaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## HarleyBella

oh no woke up this morning to find they are already sold out. did anyone in the uk actually get to buy at the time they were released??


----------



## WonderK

HarleyBella said:


> oh no woke up this morning to find they are already sold out. did anyone in the uk actually get to buy at the time they were released??



The shop will be re-stocked again. No worries.


----------



## Lio Fotia

HarleyBella said:


> oh no woke up this morning to find they are already sold out. did anyone in the uk actually get to buy at the time they were released??



I'm in Germany, I got a toy hammer. I just wanted one of each fruit but figured the new apple would sell out quick so I'm hoping to catch a new restock.


----------



## Forek

Hopin to catch next restock n buy a buncha apples

I swear to god I'll never get a hammer


----------



## Zeiro

I'm sorry to say that I will _not_ be applying to become a staff member this year. I deeply apologize to all those who have recommended me already both this year and in years past. I had no intention of disappointing my fans. But I am confident others will fill the position better than I can. 

Also, it's sad to see Thunderstruck retire. I feel like he was just another member only yesterday. Y'all are makin' me feel old.


----------



## Shadow Star

So, um, I have a question about the staff application and I assume posting here would be the best bet. But, how do we know if the application has sent? I just hit send on my one, but I just went back to the application form again with everything filled in. And I don't want to hit send again in case I already sent it. ^_^ So yeah, how do we know if it's sent?


----------



## Forek

Probably after you hit send. When the page refreshes then you know its sent, but copy everything before you close/shutoff cpu. Just in case.


----------



## tsantsa

Slammint said:


> That Apple is so unfair for us English people. Who's gonna be awake at 12:15am trying to get a apple? (Me, *puts hand up*).



Me because i have no life
yeah thats a bizarre timee!


----------



## Jake

Shadow Star said:


> So, um, I have a question about the staff application and I assume posting here would be the best bet. But, how do we know if the application has sent? I just hit send on my one, but I just went back to the application form again with everything filled in. And I don't want to hit send again in case I already sent it. ^_^ So yeah, how do we know if it's sent?


Pretty sure you'll get a PM


----------



## Yui Z

Forek said:


> Hopin to catch next restock n buy a buncha apples
> 
> I swear to god I'll never get a hammer



Never say never. JB said so.


----------



## Forek

Now i AM sure im not gonna get one.


----------



## Jarrad

i dnt get why you guys always release new collectables but only stock like 20 of them

people just rebuy and horde them and then sell them for an even more expensive number months down the line...


----------



## Yui Z

Jarrad said:


> i dnt get why you guys always release new collectables but only stock like 20 of them
> 
> people just rebuy and horde them and then sell them for an even more expensive number months down the line...



Like those red candies you're stocking up on?  You've gotta admit, the rarity of them makes them a lot more interesting to collect. I can't see people sticking around for long if collectibles were easy to obtain after all.

Just saying!


----------



## Alice

Yui Z said:


> Like those red candies you're stocking up on?  You've gotta admit, the rarity of them makes them a lot more interesting to collect. I can't see people sticking around for long if collectibles were easy to obtain after all.
> 
> Just saying!



Not everyone really cares about collectibles THAT much. But I guess it's a big hook a good for a good few. They give the economy an interesting dynamic.


----------



## mdchan

Jarrad said:


> i dnt get why you guys always release new collectables but only stock like 20 of them
> 
> people just rebuy and horde them and then sell them for an even more expensive number months down the line...



I agree.  I've lost interest in getting the new items when I got on the site (about an hour after the restock), read the news, and saw that everything was out of stock again.

To be honest, I don't think that's fair to people who can only get on at certain times and thus, will probably always miss out on getting the item.  At least with the rare feathers during the TBT Fair, people still had a fair chance of getting them no matter when they were able to log on (if they could get on around the horders, at least).

With the apples, I get it; limited edition item at a low price, rare item, etc.  But there aren't a lot of users who can afford the hammers, so I really don't understand why something like that would have such a small stock each time.  And though there aren't too many people with that amount of bells, there are some with over 5k (and some with over 10k) who could, like Jarrad said, horde them.

The second I read that it was limited edition and there would be a restock (after getting on the site after both the first batch and the restock had already happened), I sighed.  I initially thought it'd be cool to get a hammer since I never spend my BTB on anything and thus have a bunch saved up, but this method of small stocks for an expensive item made me lose interest.

I will admit that I was extremely disappointed at the time, but after I post this, I'm not going to give it a second thought.  If I happen to get online during a time when they're in stock, I might still try to nab one, but I'm not going to fall into the trap of annoyance over how the TBT economy (aka, lucky people who happen to get online during restock time and hording) works.


----------



## Bowie

I don't care much for collectibles anymore, to be honest. I like the ones you can work to get, because they're actually rewarding to you and symbolise an achievement. That being said, I love my birthstone collectibles.


----------



## Kaiaa

Jarrad said:


> i dnt get why you guys always release new collectables but only stock like 20 of them
> 
> people just rebuy and horde them and then sell them for an even more expensive number months down the line...



If we didn't do that we wouldn't really have an economy for collectibles. No, the real reason why we don't put out 1000 at a time is because the new collectibles are supposed to be rare until the next one comes out. If someone buys like 20 of them, no one has to buy from them. You can teach them a lesson buy not buying from them and have a friend who's on at the right time help you get the collectible instead.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may have wanted the apple for months, but I also want to have a lot of TBT by selling this apple. I have a hard time choosing whether I should auction this some time or keep it. If I catch an apple during the next restock, I'll definitely auction one of my apples.


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2012 said:


> I may have wanted the apple for months, but I also want to have a lot of TBT by selling this apple. I have a hard time choosing whether I should auction this some time or keep it. If I catch an apple during the next restock, I'll definitely auction one of my apples.



Your name is apple so you should keep the apple.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> Your name is apple so you should keep the apple.



And I will then. But I'll also be willingly to own 5 or 10 apples to match my username. Maybe if I buy another, then sell it, I would have enough to buy 4 or 9 more apples from the shop while having enough for another add-on or art of my mayor.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

*prays not to be banned because of my app*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I changed my sig to remind myself on how to decorate my sidebar. I'll be purchasing them, but free gifts are appreciated.


----------



## p e p p e r

Apple2012 said:


> I changed my sig to remind myself on how to decorate my sidebar. I'll be purchasing them, but free gifts are appreciated.



Hope you catch some in the restock


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's one last question for the staff:

Did you stock the hammers to punish the apple collectibles if they act up? I can see why, but my apple is being very well-behaved.


----------



## Witch

Other question for the staff: I wonder if it is still working on the possibility that we can sort our collectables profile according to our taste.

Thanks in advance c:


----------



## Bowie

Witch said:


> Other question for the staff: I wonder if it is still working on the possibility that we can sort our collectables profile according to our taste.
> 
> Thanks in advance c:



This.

Also, will we ever be able to have more than 10 collectibles listed? There are 12 birthstone collectibles, and it sucks not being able to display all of them that you've collected.


----------



## SharJoY

Bowie said:


> This.
> 
> Also, will we ever be able to have more than 10 collectibles listed? There are 12 birthstone collectibles, and it sucks not being able to display all of them that you've collected.



2 rows of 6 would be perfect


----------



## Justin

Witch said:


> Other question for the staff: I wonder if it is still working on the possibility that we can sort our collectables profile according to our taste.
> 
> Thanks in advance c:



Yes, but keep expectations very low. We're working on some kind of solution, but it's not the ideal one everyone is looking for. Can't say much more than that.


----------



## Cress

Justin said:


> Yes, but keep expectations very low. We're working on some kind of solution, but it's not the ideal one everyone is looking for. Can't say much more than that.



I'm guessing it involves selling and rebuying the collectible so it appears in front, right?


----------



## WonderK

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm guessing it involves selling and rebuying the collectible so it appears in front, right?



That's how people are reorganizing their collectables right now.


----------



## LilD

What do the hammers do?

Excited for Apple. Hope I can get my hands on one.

Thanks to the retirees for their dedication.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm guessing it involves selling and rebuying the collectible so it appears in front, right?



Or trading with a different time stamp. That's how some collectibles get traded.


----------



## Silversea

1499 Bells wow the inflation is real


----------



## Mints

ahh im so broke. but I'm really excited to see the upcoming mods soon =D #voteforMints2k15


----------



## Forek

I hope to see deh new mods, wish i signed up earlier :/


----------



## WonderK

@Nyx81: The hammers are just the new fancy collectable.


----------



## LilD

Ok, thanks.  Silly me, I thought they had a function


----------



## Kenshingumi

I hope it doesnt restock when i have 1,499 bells, that would be pure evil.


----------



## rubyy

tysm for everything thunder and ZR388 <333 
you both were great af


----------



## piichinu

Kenshingumi said:


> I hope it doesnt restock when i have 1,499 bells, that would be pure evil.


you could still buy it tho


----------



## Forek

piimisu said:


> you could still buy it tho



How? 0_o

Nvmd xD


----------



## Brad

Wow, Thunder and ZR not being mods around here sure will be strange. I remember when they both became Moderators, and even though it was only two years ago, it seems like so much longer.

Well, best of luck you two! Hope to still see you around!


----------



## Trundle

So, when I become the next mod (it's pretty obvious I will), what should my new nickname be? 
Almight Aiden?
Terrific Trundle?


----------



## Alice

Trundle said:


> So, when I become the next mod (it's pretty obvious I will), what should my new nickname be?
> Almight Aiden?
> Terrific Trundle?



Trundle the terrible, the tyrant king.


----------



## Bowie

Trundle said:


> So, when I become the next mod (it's pretty obvious I will), what should my new nickname be?
> Almight Aiden?
> Terrific Trundle?



Testicle Trundle, of course!


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> So, when I become the next mod (it's pretty obvious I will), what should my new nickname be?
> Almight Aiden?
> Terrific Trundle?



Get in line, bub!


----------



## Alice

Javocado said:


> Get in line, bub!



Wolverine best mod.


----------



## Trundle

Javocado said:


> Get in line, bub!



Sorry, no mexicans. Staff have to be all white with the exception of the Asian trophy mod. Now that Thunder is gone we need Danielkang2 to replace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> Get in line, bub!



Hey Javocado, how did you like my good luck wish for you to become a mod?


----------



## Alice

Trundle said:


> Sorry, no mexicans. Staff have to be all white with the exception of the Asian trophy mod. Now that Thunder is gone we need Danielkang2 to replace.



Racial intolerance. Just what I look for in a mod. Go get'em, tiger.


----------



## Danielkang2

I bet 10k that Jav won't be mod. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trundle, Brad, and me for mod!


----------



## Lancelot

Danielkang2 said:


> I bet 10k that Jav won't be mod.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Trundle, Brad, and me for mod!




It's and I.


----------



## Bowie

Demote Justin to moderator and make Mariah administrator.


----------



## Alice

Bowie said:


> Demote Justin to moderator and make Mariah administrator.



Mariah doesn't need power, she already does a good job at scaring users away on her own merit.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oh cool, thanks for finally adding my native fruit AT A PERIOD WHEN I'M BARELY EVEN ACTIVE.

Well, I'm sure I'll stumble onto it in stock eventually, so whatever.


Bit sad to see ZR388 go I'll admit. She's grown on me as a staff member in some sort of odd way.


----------



## AlphaWolf

I have a hunch that there are only better things to come after this update. Maybe a shop restock? *shifty eyes*


----------



## Shadow Star

Well I sent my application in I think. I mean the page refreshed, so I think that means it sent? I've got it all copied and pasted into a word document just in case.

Though I once the new mods are picked, I wish them the best of luck in being a staff member! ^_^


----------



## WonderK

Shadow Star said:


> Well I sent my application in I think. I mean the page refreshed, so I think that means it sent? I've got it all copied and pasted into a word document just in case.
> 
> Though I once the new mods are picked, I wish them the best of luck in being a staff member! ^_^



You should get a PM from the gyroid telling you your application was submitted right after submitting it. That's what happened for me.


----------



## Forek

What if i sumbit an app  probs get rejected tho


----------



## WonderK

Forek said:


> What if i sumbit an app  probs get rejected tho



Staff want you to have at least six months of activity on the site before sending an application.


----------



## Forek

Yea, i was just kidding xD. Maybeh next tyme around.


----------



## Trundle

When I'm mod who should I ban first


----------



## Murray

Trundle said:


> When I'm mod who should I ban first



yourself


----------



## tokkio

lels kinda excited to see who'll become new mods tho


----------



## Lock

theres no option to apply for sage and I feel like I'd be an awesome sage. 

whens the summer event? I've been looking forward to it since last years ended. I need to redeem my sand castle.


----------



## Franny

where/when do we find out who the new mods are? ovo


----------



## Yui Z

Sucre said:


> where/when do we find out who the new mods are? ovo



When they announce it in a thread...


----------



## Trundle

Murray said:


> yourself



anything for my people


----------



## Jarrad

It's obvious that I'm then next addition to the belltree staff team.

Move over, Tina.


----------



## Alice

Murray said:


> yourself



I banned myself from the irc once, iirc.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sucre said:


> where/when do we find out who the new mods are? ovo



We'll announce it. But if you want a timeframe.. going off of the past apps.. maybe the middle of next month/early August? Could be shorter than that but we usually wait two-three weeks for all the apps to come in before we close it, and then it's up in the air to how long it'll take after that but once the apps are closed you'll know the announcement will come soon-ish.


----------



## Thunder

Alice said:


> I banned myself from the irc once, iirc.



wouldn't have been the first to do that, surprisingly.


----------



## Alice

Thunder said:


> wouldn't have been the first to do that, surprisingly.



Fun times all around.


----------



## SharJoY

Thunder said:


> wouldn't have been the first to do that, surprisingly.



It is weird seeing your name in green.


----------



## Shadow Star

WonderK said:


> You should get a PM from the gyroid telling you your application was submitted right after submitting it. That's what happened for me.



Ah, shoot. Really? I'll have to resend it then. Never got a PM from gyroid. XD Thanks for the heads up! (Thank god I had it all saved before I sent it just in case)


----------



## Chris

Jarrad said:


> It's obvious that I'm then next addition to the belltree staff team.
> 
> Move over, Tina.



Is that so? Come at me, Jarrad!


----------



## WonderK

Shadow Star said:


> Ah, shoot. Really? I'll have to resend it then. Never got a PM from gyroid. XD Thanks for the heads up! (Thank god I had it all saved before I sent it just in case)



Yeah. Good thing you saved everything as it is a long application process.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

About the Download Codes, does that basically mean we are not allowed to trade them anymore?


----------



## WonderK

PoizonMushro0m said:


> About the Download Codes, does that basically mean we are not allowed to trade them anymore?



An exception has been made for that. View the staff posts in *this* thread.


----------



## himeki

PoizonMushro0m said:


> About the Download Codes, does that basically mean we are not allowed to trade them anymore?



Yes


----------



## Forek

Yeah I don't think you can trade them anymore. But there is an exeption thread somewhere.


----------



## Cress

Alice said:


> I banned myself from the irc once, iirc.



You get banned for typing in XD. Even if you type "Ecs Dee", you still get banned.


----------



## Astro Cake

I can't wait to never get my hands on an apple.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Trundle said:


> When I'm mod who should I ban first



Ban Ashtot for that sweet brother betrayal, sweet internet karma and just around lulz. Then the younglings young Trundlewalker.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> Ban Ashtot for that sweet brother betrayal, sweet internet karma and just around lulz. Then the younglings young Trundlewalker.



Not even the younglings survived.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I were mod, then I will have to betray my old friends on "Quick, before the mods come" by ruining their count (i even promised that in my application). But I am very creative when it comes to the fall events. If the users want to see more of my ideas come true, they have to sacrifice a faithful counter on that counting thread by turning into the dark side (where all the other mods are).


----------



## Cadbberry

I applied but I don't think I will get it XD so many better applicants out here


----------



## Thunder

mysticoma said:


> It is weird seeing your name in green.



it's weird not seeing the mod-only options anymore, tbt looks naked.


----------



## Cadbberry

Thunder said:


> it's weird not seeing the mod-only options anymore, tbt looks naked.



What did it look like with all the options?


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> it's weird not seeing the mod-only options anymore, tbt looks naked.



its ok u still have tbt ruins!!


----------



## Thunder

Cadbberry said:


> What did it look like with all the options?



there's a timer at the top of the forum with a countdown on it, you'd have to type in a number combination before it reached 0.


----------



## WonderK

Thunder said:


> there's a timer at the top of the forum with a countdown on it, you'd have to type in a number combination before it reached 0.



And if it reached zero, you'd be banned automatically. Mod life is the hard life.


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> there's a timer at the top of the forum with a countdown on it, you'd have to type in a number combination before it reached 0.



is this a lost reference


----------



## Forek

maybe......


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> is this a lost reference


----------



## JasonBurrows

The corrections should be something that Mods do for free... It is a basic forum option for Mods and above on the forums that I have been on in the past...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> The corrections should be something that Mods do for free... It is a basic forum option for Mods and above on the forums that I have been on in the past...



10 or 50 tbt bells really ins't that much, and it's not like TBT bells have _that_ much use anyway, if you have a forum currency you may as well use it... Whether or not is costs, I think Jeff said it was implemented with the hopes that people are more cautious and take more notice when sending stuff over so they don't screw up and have to use the correction feature. 
Plus, I'm assuming it's similar to reports, where it actually makes a thread when you use it, so all mods can see it - not just the one you PM'd, so it'd get done quicker, and also helps prevent clogging up the HQ with threads asking for help (though I think people will still make threads but whatever). So yeah, don't really see the issue with having to pay for it tbh.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> Plus, I'm assuming it's similar to reports, where it actually makes a thread when you use it, so all mods can see it - not just the one you PM'd, so it'd get done quicker, and also helps prevent clogging up the HQ with threads asking for help (though I think people will still make threads but whatever).


In that case, yeah, I see the point of it.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> is this a lost reference



from what i remember of the show, at least.


----------



## Horus

Brandon, already a retired mod. I remember back when you became one, I was jealous. )^:


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder did they force you into retirement because I will bring down the forum if they did


----------



## Thunder

nope, was my choice.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Thunder said:


> nope, was my choice.



You were the first mod i remember seeing when i joined tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just looking at the new rules, does the rule against trolling rule out this forum game? The purpose of this game is to troll whoever plays, as it's for fun, not to be serious. Or does it forbid trolling in discussions and shops?


----------



## Trundle

Apple2012 said:


> Just looking at the new rules, does the rule against trolling rule out this forum game? The purpose of this game is to troll whoever plays, as it's for fun, not to be serious. Or does it forbid trolling in discussions and shops?



it's a game what do you think


----------



## Forek

Apple2012 said:


> Just looking at the new rules, does the rule against trolling rule out this forum game? The purpose of this game is to troll whoever plays, as it's for fun, not to be serious. Or does it forbid trolling in discussions and shops?



Just shops and discussions. They would have got rid of that thread a long time ago if they thought it was poison.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Forek said:


> Just shops and discussions. They would have got rid of that thread a long time ago if they thought it was poison.



Thanks. I was just curious about how the rules go now.


----------



## Forek

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks. I was just curious about how the rules go now.



Yeah i was kinda confused at first too.


----------



## Silversea

First there is a hammer then Thunder and then I forgot which one of these came first what is the world coming to.


----------



## Forek

THAT SIGGGGGG!!!!!! I hate that game i never knew what to do......

- - - Post Merge - - -

All i did was wonder around that ocean dying from those killer stuff and getting stuck in rocks.


----------



## Alienfish

Sounds good, and thanks for the clarification of the sell and buy rules for the Marketplace! Also, good luck to our new sages


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Sounds good, and thanks for the clarification of the sell and buy rules for the Marketplace! Also, good luck to our new sages



Yeah, this direct was one of the best in my opinion. The rules are fixed, apples are in stock, and people can fix collectibles without asking mods.

By the way, this is my 10,000th post.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, this direct was one of the best in my opinion. The rules are fixed, apples are in stock, and people can fix collectibles without asking mods.
> 
> By the way, this is my 10,000th post.



Congrats on 10k!!


----------



## Forek

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, this direct was one of the best in my opinion. The rules are fixed, apples are in stock, and people can fix collectibles without asking mods.
> 
> By the way, this is my 10,000th post.




Isn't the collectible correction asking the mods? It's the same either way. The mods fix to manually fix it, and they to do the same if you asked them to.


----------



## Midoriya

NOOOOO THUNDER..... YOU WERE THE COOLEST MOD, AND NOW YOU'RE GONE....

Thank yoU ZR388 and Thunder for all your hard work you did on this forum.  We all appreciate it!  

May I ask does anyone know the answer to this?

Who is the oldest, ACTIVE mod now (Aside from Justin and Jeremy, they don't count since they're admins)?  As in, which of the mods has been a mod the longest now on TBT and is still a mod?  Is it Kaiaa?  I feel like it's Kaiaa.


----------



## Forek

Yup it's Kaiaa


----------



## Midoriya

Forek said:


> Yup it's Kaiaa



Okay thanks, I was just wondering.  Man, now that you think about it, mods will keep changing on this forum for a LONG time and eventually none of the mods that were here when I joined and my time here will be around....


----------



## Thunder

i think it's gallows, actually.

if i remember right gallows and zr were promoted together, then myself, kaiaa and jason, and finally tina and gandalf.


----------



## Trundle

Thunder said:


> i think it's gallows, actually.
> 
> if i remember right gallows and zr were promoted together, then myself, kaiaa and jason, and finally tina and gandalf.



rip sockhead


----------



## Midoriya

Thunder said:


> i think it's gallows, actually.
> 
> if i remember right gallows and zr were promoted together, then myself, kaiaa and jason, and finally tina and gandalf.



Oh, okay.  Guess it's Gallows then.


----------



## Adventure9

Did Thunder want to retire just so their name would be green?  I'm sensing a theme here...

Haha but seriously farewell ZR388 and Thunder, you guys were great


----------

